# Additional car costs at sites



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Is it me?

Our motor home is just 6 metres, no more than most caravans.

Why then, if I have a hire car, should I be charged extra if I want to park next to the motorhome, just like caravaners do?

Does it cost extra to have a car that is on an "A" frame at a site?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

only one campsite has tried this with me when I towed a moped onto it on the trailer.

until I pointed out car's with caravans....I didn't get charged extra after that.

as I said I've only ever had this problem once


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have had this problem in France, but not in UK - possibly because we go to Caravan Club sites, never been asked to pay extra for our car and trailer at CC sites.

What campsite were you on at the time Bazzer?


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Was static for 2 weeks in Spain this year and there was a charge of Euro5 per day. Rented a car through the site and there was no extra charge.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

chermic said:


> We have had this problem in France, but not in UK - possibly because we go to Caravan Club sites, never been asked to pay extra for our car and trailer at CC sites.
> 
> What campsite were you on at the time Bazzer?


Haven't tried it yet, but enquired with CC because it is something we are considering doing and their response was that there would be £2 per night charge plus it may have to be parked in visitors car park


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

bazzeruk said:


> Is it me?
> 
> Our motor home is just 6 metres, no more than most caravans.
> 
> ...


We have never been charged either with a hire car or our Toad anywhere in the UK or Europe


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Wupert said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me?
> ...


It may be that the response I got from CC was wrong. I was charged at a commercial site in Scotland ( north Berwick) this year.

I probably won't mention it when booking


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I stayed at a C&CC site a couple of years ago in the Lake District and the gentleman "checking" me in wanted to charge extra for the toad. He was unable to explain why I should pay for the toad whereas caravanners didn't have to pay for their tow car so I told him that I wasn't going to pay. He called the manager who apologised to me and said that the gentleman checking me in was incorrect. No idea how many other people he had previously "incorrectly" charged.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We were tucked away in a corner of a small farm site a few weeks ago at £18. Not far from our small 5 metre m/home was a twin axle caravan with an extended awning, two cars, speedboat, ski jet, and a quad...

Admittedly they were there longer than us but they paid less than half that we were.
I lost no sleep over it


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

bazzeruk said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > bazzeruk said:
> ...


In all the years (5!) that we have towed our 107 on an A Frame, not once have we encountered a campsite that has charged us extra for it. We haven't ventured outside of the UK yet so cannot comment on European policy etc. We have used a good cross section of sites as well, ranging from the expensive Morton Hall in Edinburgh down to 5 van sites at the other end of the scale.

Regards

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*

Last year, after a great early summer in Anncey (the usual stunning surroundings, €20 a night at the edge of the lake, small boats, kayaks and dinghies free of charge, sparkling clean warm pool etc). We went to Bala for Bank Holiday in August on our return.

Mrs. TM made the booking paying a £30 deposit and I did not know the full costs.

When I arrived, Mrs Pugh with a mouthful of food asked.

"is that yours?" Pointing to our motorhome.

.....it is I replied

"Just the two of you?" , pointing to my Grandson

No, My Wife will be joining me later...

"And how is She getting here?"

By car, I said.

"Okay, that will be £78"

Oh, I said, my wife has paid £30 already.

"Yes, I know"

So Why is it £108?

Mrs. Pugh tutted and came back with....

"Its bank holiday, so yer gotta stay 3 nights at £25. You got a big motorhome so that is an extra £4 a night (£29). The little one is £4 a night and the extra car is £3 a night"

So I asked what was the difference between a car and caravan and a car and a motorhome?..........

(Brace yourself for the reply)

"£3 a night"
*********

So I paid up reluctantly. Only because I was with my little Grandson and my wife was coming after work and we would have been stuck with a car, motorhome and no pitch (Everywhere locally was full). And we had paid the deposit.

To add insult, it was £12 to put the kayak on the lake.

What a rip off and what a sh1t hole.

TM

http://www.glanllyn.com/Glanllyn pitch fees.pdf


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Annecy*



teemyob said:


> Last year, after a great early summer in Anncey (the usual stunning surroundings, €20 a night at the edge of the lake, small boats, kayaks and dinghies free of charge, sparkling clean warm pool etc). We went to Bala for Bank Holiday in August on our return.
> 
> Mrs. TM made the booking paying a £30 deposit and I did not know the full costs.
> 
> ...


Which amazes me why some people never leave the UK....almost like begging to be ripped off staying here


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Surely the answer next time you are asked to pay for the towed car is to just swap things round and tow your motorhome on to the site - if that's the way round they want it - so be it! :roll:


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Annecy*



bigcats30 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Last year, after a great early summer in Anncey (the usual stunning surroundings, €20 a night at the edge of the lake, small boats, kayaks and dinghies free of charge, sparkling clean warm pool etc). We went to Bala for Bank Holiday in August on our return.
> ...


There are lots of reasons why people stay in the UK - one of our reasons is that we don't have the time at the moment to lose a day each way. Another is that we still have lots of the UK to explore.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

bazzeruk said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > bazzeruk said:
> ...


Thought I would query the response from the CC and got the reply -

"I have checked this for you and can confirm that the charge would still apply for a car towed on an a-frame"

I cannot understand that and would like to hear from any CC wardens as to their opinion?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

bazzeruk said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > Wupert said:
> ...


Just to confuse things I have now copied this from the CC FAQ on their website

"No, there has not been an additional charge since 01 August 2006 - the only charge will be for additional vehicles (ie. a motorhome with a loaded trailer and an additional car). This means that a motorhome, towing a trailer with a car on it, will not be charged for the trailer, or the car, so long as they do not encroach on the neighbouring pitch"

Left hand right hand?

I will now reply to the CC with this quote and see what happens!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Annecy*



teemyob said:


> Last year, after a great early summer in Anncey (the usual stunning surroundings, €20 a night at the edge of the lake, small boats, kayaks and dinghies free of charge, sparkling clean warm pool etc). We went to Bala for Bank Holiday in August on our return.
> 
> Mrs. TM made the booking paying a £30 deposit and I did not know the full costs.
> 
> ...


Won't be going there then ! Thanks for the info.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This has been the subject of great debate before, in fact I believe a blacklist of sites which tried this on was drawn up. I think it is less common than it was say 5 to 10 years ago when there were certainly a few who charged. I know of a t least one site that used to charge but does not any more!

The CC do not charge for a single car but will charge for an * additional car*

peedee


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

peedee said:


> This has been the subject of great debate before, in fact I believe a blacklist of sites which tried this on was drawn up. I think it is less common than it was say 5 to 10 years ago when there were certainly a few who charged. I know of a t least one site that used to charge but does not any more!
> 
> The CC do not charge for a single car but will charge for an * additional car*
> 
> peedee


That's not what the CC have said in their email reply, Peedee, so am trying to get an answer from them.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > This has been the subject of great debate before, in fact I believe a blacklist of sites which tried this on was drawn up. I think it is less common than it was say 5 to 10 years ago when there were certainly a few who charged. I know of a t least one site that used to charge but does not any more!
> ...


Ok but don't confuse them, make it clear it is your only car and you are towing it behind a motorhome.

FYI in 12 years of towing I have never been charged on CC or C&CC sites and on commercial sites I just will not pay it and if they insist, I leave.

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Re: Charges for a car at CC sites
Click on this link which goes to the answer given on the CC website:-

If I tow a small car behind my motorhome will I be charged extra at club sites?

Mike


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

I can understand the cc charging extra when the car is on a trailer, as the pitches are a set size so when pitched up usally parked with the van to the marker, and the trailer is parked where the car should be then where do you put the car off the trailer, the solution would be to park the car in the carparking area and walk to the van, I've been on some commercial sites where the unit next door has had friends/relatives staying and they did'nt seem to care where the extra cars were parked, I tow a car on a a-frame and have not been charged yet.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As long as everything fits on your pitch you shouldn't be charged extra....


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Annecy*



bigcats30 said:


> Which amazes me why some people never leave the UK....almost like begging to be ripped off staying here


http://www.almata.com/en/tariffs/ Spain

http://www.holiday-marina.com/Data/File/Upload-Docs/additional-charges-2013_404.pdf France

Well that's France and Spain off the list as well! :roll:

Yet we are in the UK and we don't charge for a towed car http://www.cornishfarm.com/contact-us/ so long as it can be parked on the owners pitch!

It is for everyone's benefit otherwise you find inconsiderate people parking additional cars half on their pitch half on yours, only to get stroppy when you tell them to move it, or parked on the road making manoeuvring difficult for everyone else.

So tow it behind you motorhome, and park it within the boundaries of your own pitch, no charge. Want to bring it to be a nuisance to everyone else? the pay a reasonable fee and park it in our car park! Why pay? well if we didn't need to provide a car park we would have more pitches and make more money!

Eddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Annecy*



bazzeruk said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Which is a fair comment.

2-3 days. We travel locally to the peak or lake district. Even if only to go out walking, trip to the pub or sit in the van relaxing.

4+ days and we get on a ferry. To Calais, Zeebrugge, Rotterdam or Hook of Holland.

More than 5 Days

Further South (Germany or Med for example)

More than 7 in Winter

Ferry To Spain.

TM


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

1302 said:


> As long as everything fits on your pitch you shouldn't be charged extra....


That should be the logic.

One site we visited recently wouldn't initially allow us to have a small pup tent alongside our (less than 20'x8') motorhome. I pointed out a nearby pitch which contained a massive caravan, with an awning almost as big again, and a four wheel drive vehicle.

They took the point and said they'd 'overlook' our pitching the tent! :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our son and his pal came to stay with us in Italy last year for five days. The site didn't charge for the two man tent pitched just outside our motorhome - just a fee forthetwo lads which I see as completely fair. The manager even picked them up from the airport - refusing even money for fuel (we made him take 25 euro)

First class service


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

As an ex CC warden I would think someone has got things wrong at HO. We never charged for a car with a m/home on any site in 11 years. Rather than possibly get to speak to someone who might not fully understand the implications why not speak to the site direct. Unless something has changed that I am not aware of the reply you got is totally wrong.

Gary.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'm glad someone agrees with me.
peedee


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Gary1944 said:


> As an ex CC warden I would think someone has got things wrong at HO. We never charged for a car with a m/home on any site in 11 years. Rather than possibly get to speak to someone who might not fully understand the implications why not speak to the site direct. Unless something has changed that I am not aware of the reply you got is totally wrong.
> 
> Gary.


Finally received a phone call from HQ today, apologising for the confusion and confirming the information I was given was incorrect and that there is no additional charge for a hire car, providing the rules regarding distance from neighbouring sites are maintained.


----------

